# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] [Ebonheart-Deshaan] Vision quest, leveling from 18-27 easy

## foojoo

The "Vision Quest" in Deshaan asks the player to kill some mobs to gather items needed. You are given a wand that has the ability to blow up scamps and turn them into dead chickens, which the player can use to their advantage. 

Once you kill enough scamps, the wand still functions {Gives option to press E when in range of scamps) because you are required to kill shadow creatures as well.

So just refrain from killing them (the shadow creatures) and the wand will continue to function and will blow up targeted scamps. 

By running around the instanced quest area, the player can keep killing scamps for xp and loot. I was able to do this until lvl 27 before the mobs stopped giving experience. 
I collected multiple armor sets, runes, crafting items, etc from grinding this area until it stopped giving xp at 27.

Try it for yourself and see how it works.

ps: I remember getting this quest around 18, but you might be able to get it earlier and since the wand kills the scamps in one hit, it wont matter if you have trouble hitting them with normal attacks.

----------


## OwnedNutter

pretty awesome!

just keep in mind that your gear will suffer ... a lot.
so better to run gear that you will decompose later on anyhow.

Hope to find other quests like this!

----------


## Necronomnicon

Yeah it hurt my gear too, I began using the gear that dropped and then deconstructing what broke each run. when I hit 22 I finished my werewolf quest, then came back and got it to level 6 in less than an hour farming the mobs here again. I used the dragon set (which dropped here) to use the ww ultimate more, and I was using it every few groups pretty much, and dropping groups quickly. This is a great spot to farm, it also got my crafts up to level 16 & 17 lol. thanks for sharing this.

----------

